# Poem...wanna help??



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to do a poem for school describing an animal that I think is similar to me (example: if someone is sly they would do their poem on a fox.) I picked a horse because I think I am like one, and now I need words describing horses. Anyone wanna help?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone??


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Free, graceful, powerful, footloose, nimble, elegant, freckled, cadence...
ebony, ash, painted, lustrous,satin, frosted, pallid, pearly,charcoal,obsidian,auburn,chocolate, copper, russet
blissful,glorious,champagne, feral, native, untouched, playful, intelligent,coltish, keen, agile, sassy...
phew. lol. hope that helps!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay! Thanks! I think I might use some of those!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I've always thought of horses as majestic, which might be a nice word to include in a poem as well.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

majestic for sure.


----------

